# Old Ship Photo Website



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I just tried to look at the Photoship website a few minutes ago and although it comes up, I can't get any of the pictures to display!

Has anyone else had this problem. Trying to figure out if it is the site or my computer?

Bob


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bob

Yes, I have just been looking for a photo, and it would appear all is not well. Everything else on my PC is ok, so I presume (hope !) is is they who are having problems.

David
+


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

David,
Thanks for reply. I found their contact e-mail on the remaining part of the site and sent them an e-mail. Got a reply very quickly saying it is a server fault and they are working on it. Hope to have it back up soon.
Bob


----------



## 34895 (Mar 24, 2009)

*photoship site*

Hi all
Cheers for bringing this site to me attention. Although it isn't showing any pics yet. Hopefully it'll get well soon.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
From here in Australia I cannot access the website. Just a blank page.
Regards


----------



## 34895 (Mar 24, 2009)

May have totally crashed now in order to get sorted out. I went on it via a Google search

Yep its crashed


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It seems to be coming back slowly. The main pages are back and all the ship names, but the images have not re-appeared yet, but it is looking hopeful.
Bob


----------



## 34895 (Mar 24, 2009)

*photoships site*

It is up and working now. Looks a good site but I still like S. N best.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Only working up to F


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It isn't fully functional yet. Images E to F inclusive have re-appeared, but nothing after that. (This reply crossed with Boatman who had noticed the same thing. This morning, it was only A to E, so it is creeping back.) Totally differen't type of site to SN though and you can't really compare them. SN is the best for maritime talk etc, but I like having 50,000 images at my fingertips on the dedicated photo site as I often want an image of a particular ship. 

Bob


----------



## 34895 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea there both good sites in their own right agreed (Thumb)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Just tried the website from here in Oz and its working from here.
Regards


----------



## 34895 (Mar 24, 2009)

Got as far as M .

Looks like they're slowly getting it back.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It is all back again now - A to Z!
Bob


----------



## whitbycolin (Sep 4, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, could you tell me which website it is you are discussing as I would be interested to see it for myself

Colin


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

This one I think.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a link:
www.photoship.co.uk/ 
It does not sell photographs, but thgere are about 50,000 of them on the site to look at.
Bob


----------

